# Newbie intro - first time hosting halloween party



## Joey75 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this forum and 2015 will be my first halloween party. I live in Australia so love this forum for all the great tips and ideas. I am turning 40 this year, 10 days after Halloween and I have been thinking about and planning this party for 2 years now. I am planning a maze, cemetary and will be turning our large garage into a sit down spooky banquet hall. The theme is Halloween Horror nights and I will be asking all guests to dress up.
Any hints or tips would be appreciated and will be spending a lot of time on this forum. 
:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Joey. Check out the Party Ideas and Recipes forum here for tons of ideas.


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Joey! (and happy birthday, a tad bit early) Look around the forum and find what you are interested in...if you need any help just ask...you can Private Message members or post questions in the appropriate thread. You will be so thrilled with all the responses...members here are eager to help and assist. I love Halloween Horror Nights...is this based on the Universal Studio's Halloween Horror Nights????:jol:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! I know you will find what you need to create a memorable party, and if not just ask. Everyone here is super friendly and helpful.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

